# Brand New Vertical Insulated Smokers for sale



## nb15 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am based in Dublin (Ireland 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) and in possession of two great smoking ovens that I am selling. One oven has been seasoned and used a handful of times and the other is totally unused. Here is some information about them, ask me for any further details wanted! The ovens were constructed by Lone Star Grillz in Texas, they are very fuel efficient and everything in relation to temperature (recovery time, heat distribution) is excellent to BBQ with. I am hoping to sell the ovens for 2600e for the pair, which is 50% of how much they cost new or 1500e for one oven. 

Capacity is 18 square feet of cooking space each

Size: 34'' wide x 28'' deep x 48'' tall (55'' tall with casters).

4 slide out food racks with 6'' clearance between racks. Each rack measures 24'' deep x 27'' wide.

In between the fire box and cooking chamber is a full width and depth water pan that is constructed from 1/4'' steel. Holds 24 liters of liquid.

The fire box includes a over sized charcoal basket that slides out for easy filling, and a slide out ash pan. The fire box includes a 2'' ball valve to precisely control temperature.

Both doors are sealed with high temperature gaskets, and both have fridge style slam latches that are lockable. Both doors are wrapped in 14ga stainless steel. 













Image 1.jpg



__ nb15
__ Aug 4, 2015


















image 4.jpg



__ nb15
__ Aug 4, 2015





  













image 2.jpg



__ nb15
__ Aug 4, 2015






Feel free to contact me for more information. 

Neil


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

It looks a nice piece of kit Neil, thanks. I may have been interested a month or so ago but I have just bought an FEC-120.

Wade


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Neil

They do look great and look very well built indeed but to be honest I think you may find people would rather go for a 6 tier Bradley Smoker for £500 for better control or other similar Electric controlled Smoker. Its a lot of money for a posh square UDS, just my opinion


----------



## nb15 (Aug 5, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> They do look great and look very well built indeed but to be honest I think you may find people would rather go for a 6 tier Bradley Smoker for £500 for better control or other similar Electric controlled Smoker. Its a lot of money for a posh square UDS, just my opinion


Using these smokers with a guru gives you as much control as any other smoker can give you. Even without a guru they are pretty easy to control after a few cooks


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep my UDS uses a Guru just hasn't got a front door


----------

